

Go Language: New Talk and Tutorials - meastham
http://blog.golang.org/2010/05/new-talk-and-tutorials.html

======
anamax
Rob Pike gave a talk on Go at Stanford EE380 last week.

<http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/100428.html>

[http://ee380.stanford.edu/cgi-
bin/videologger.php?target=100...](http://ee380.stanford.edu/cgi-
bin/videologger.php?target=100428-ee380-300.asx)

